# iTouch 2G inutilisable ?



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Un copain m'a filé un iTouch 2G qu'il n'utilisait plus. Cependant, je viens de me rendre compte que je ne peux pas télécharger beaucoup d'applications dont facebook, soundcloud etc.

Que faire ?!

merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Gwen (23 Novembre 2012)

Et pourquoi tu ne peux pas les télécharger? Parce qu'elles n'existent pas ? Parce que tu n'as pas de compte iTunes ?


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2012)

Il me dit qu' "ios4.3" est requis pour Facebook et soundcloud.
Je ne peux pas télécharger des mises a jour antérieur de ces application pour les utiliser sur cet itouch ?


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2012)

Pas possible de télécharger des versions antérieures...
L'iPod 2G ne peut aller que jusqu'à la 4.2.1, il me semble...


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2012)

Donc je peux jeter mon itouch ? Ou jailbreak ?


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2012)

Du côté du _JailBreak_ du devrais pouvoir trouver des trucs...
Le jeter, non, je ne pense pas. Ça reste un _iPod_...


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2012)

Le problème c'est que j'écoute quasiment uniquement la musique en streaming, c'est à dire sur Soundcloud.

Il n'y a vraiment pas moyne de trouver sur internet une version antérieure ? Que pourrait m'apporter le jailbreak ?


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2012)

Les applications téléchargées depuis l'AppStore sont liées à ton identifiant iTunes.
Du coup, tu es normalement obligé d'avoir cette petite signature (lien app-identifiant) pour les installer sur ton iPod...

Je ne connais pas le Jailbreak, mais je pense que grâce à lui, tu devrais pouvoir plus ou moins passer outre cette signature et donc pouvoir installer l'application de ton choix. Mais bon, vu que je ne connais pas le monde du Jailbreak, je ne suis pas sûr de ce que j'avance. Une petite recherche sur celui-ci devrait t'aider.


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2012)

Je me suis bien connecté avec mes identifiants mais rien à faire.

J'aurai voulu éviter de le jailbreaker mais m'en voilà contraint visiblement. C'est quand même pas cool de la la part d'Apple cette histoire.


----------



## Larme (23 Novembre 2012)

Benjamin875 a dit:


> Je me suis bien connecté avec mes identifiants mais rien à faire.


Là, ça n'a rien à avoir, c'est juste que l'application n'est pas faite pour ta machine...
C'est comme si tu décidais d'installer une application Windows 8 qui ne fonctionne _qu'à partir_ de Windows 8 sur un Windows 95...


----------



## Benjamin875 (23 Novembre 2012)

Ca n'a pas rien à voir dans le sens, qu'à un moment X l'application a fonctionné sur l'iTouch.
Que les nouvelles ne fonctionnent pas : OK, c'est normal. 
Que je ne puisse pas télécharger les anciennes versions, me semblent injustes.


----------



## r e m y (23 Novembre 2012)

pour reprendre l'exemple de Windows 95 et Windows8, c'est comme si tu avais récupéré un vieux PC sur lequel Windows8 ne peut pas fonctionner et que tu trouves injuste de ne pas pouvoir télécharger Windows 95 (alors qu'il fut un temps où Windows a fonctionné sur ce type de PC... mais on ne peut pas télécharger les anciennes versions)

Voilà, c'est pareil... ton iPOD Touch 2G est malheureusement trop vieux pour les versions des applications actuelles distribuées


----------



## KevZqn (23 Novembre 2012)

Avec le jailbreak, tu peux aussi installer un firmware plus récent, dans les iOS 4.3, voir plus, il peut meme prendre l'iOS 5 mais il y aura des lags, forcément.


----------



## CBi (24 Novembre 2012)

Non, même avec le jaibreak, la montée en version est impossible à cause des caractéristiques du hardware. On trouve un jailbreak qui simule l'apparence de liOS suivant mais en dessous ça reste du 3 (3.1.3 max si je me souviens bien)

c'est vrai que ce n'est pas cool de ne plus pouvoir utiliser les anciennes apps mais c'est un peu la rançon à payer pour le push automatique des nouvelles apps. Pour ça aussi il aurait fallu faire une sauvegarde. Moi non plus je ne me suis pas méfié, et j'ai jeté bêtement des apps que je ne peux retrouver. 


Ceci dit, il reste une offre assez grande  d'apps qui fonctionnent encore sur les vieillies versions de iOS. En particulier pour la musique, je me sers du mien comme tuner internet radio et j'ai installé Liveradio et iRadio, qui offrent une bonne sélection.

Il y a aussi des développeurs qui ont pris la peine de garder l'ancienne version dispo sur le store. En particulier Deezer.

En fait, l'idéal serait de créer une bourse d'échange entre possesseurs de iPod2. J'ai par exemple sur le mien une vieille version de l'app de France Info. Il existe des sites comme iphone-apps-ipa.com qui collectent les vieilles versions mais je n'ai jamais testé.


----------



## r e m y (24 Novembre 2012)

Moi j'ai un iPOD Touch de 1ère generation (iPhoneOS 3.1.3 max)
J'ai gardé beaucoup de vieilles versions d'applications

Le problème c'est que si je vous en faisais bénéficier, il faudrait que je vous communique mon AppleID et mot de passe !


----------



## Splafi (8 Mai 2013)

Je suis dans le même cas ! impossible de téléchargé la moindre Apps quasiment toute requiere Ios 4.3. L'ipod devient donc inutile :/


----------



## Benjamin875 (8 Mai 2013)

je m'en suis donc séparé personnellement... Tant pis !


----------



## Ronald_Apple (13 Mai 2013)

Merci CBi, j'ai installé LiveRadio sur mon iPod Touch 2G, ça marche nickel, j'étais en galère depuis longtemps pour avoir ne serait-ce que de la FM...


----------



## Martial Troyes (27 Août 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche à récupérer l'application liveradio 2.1 pour mon ipod 2G, et l'installer via copytrans (cette version n'est plus récupérable sur itunes, et sur internet, impossible de trouver à la télécharger avec l'extension .ipa)

Quelqu'un qui aurait liveradio sur son ipod 2G peut-il me joindre ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

